# Via 4T: eGarage Features the 200 quattro Trans-Am



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Out to Infineon for a shoot on a Ferrari, the guys at eGarage found themselves in a bit of a pinch. The Ferrari's motor blew and was a no-show, but another car they found in the paddock fit the bill. Seems the boys from Eurospec were there with their 1988 Audi 200 quattro Trans-Am. This car marked a fantastic era of racing for Audi in America and perhaps a bit of a precursor to the whole downsizing trend that's very much entrenched today. Against a field of big displacement muscle cars, the all-wheel drive 5-cylinder turbocharged 200 sedan may have appeared like a bit of an oddity, its chirping blow off valve signaling the drivers of said muscle cars to get the heck out of the way. The car dominated the season.

Read more about it and watch a feature video over at eGarage.

* Full Story *


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

There's no BOV on the that car.


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

woooOOO audi 200!


----------

